

Official: Apple Launches iPhone 4 - jordanmessina
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/07/offical-apple-launches-the-iphone-4/

======
1053r
Key features that will push the whole industry forward:

super high res screen (960x640)

front facing camera with open standards for video calling

high def video camera and 5 megapixel still camera.

It may be argued that some or all of these features were available on other
phones, but Apple's massive weight in this industry will force other players
to step up their game or fall behind. Who knew the Nexus One would lose its
luster so quickly?

One thing still to be answered: Is the open standard around video calling
really open? Or is it an embrace and extend standard that will be impossible
for anyone else to get behind? If Android can / does adopt this standard,
between the two of them they will finally put to bed voice calling (it's
served us well for 100+ years, and good riddance) as the default within a
couple decades.

~~~
masklinn
> front facing camera with open standards for video calling

Which, FWIW, is something that's been available everywhere outside the US for
at least 5 years. Not always used much (in Europe anyway), but it's been
available for a very long time.

> high def video camera and 5 megapixel still camera.

The part I found most interesting there is the mention that the megapixel race
is misguided again, and that they'd boosted not only the resolution but also
the size of the sensor in order to keep them balanced, rather than go with
10MPx and a microscopic sensor.

> One thing still to be answered: Is the open standard around video calling
> really open?

open standard doesn't mean open source standard, fwiw.

~~~
loire280
> Which, FWIW, is something that's been available everywhere outside the US
> for at least 5 years. Not always used much (in Europe anyway), but it's been
> available for a very long time.

If Apple manages to make video calling mainstream through marketing, solid
implementation, and by pushing a standard that is adopted by other vendors,
I'd say that's a pretty serious feat. A technical marvel is meaningless if
it's rarely used.

~~~
masklinn
I agree, but still video chat has been pretty ubiquitous in europe and asia, I
do believe it's used quite a bit in e.g. Japan, and I've seen deaf people use
it in Europe in order to communicate remotely.

------
modeless
The screen looks incredible. You know how phone ads often disclaim "screen
images simulated"? Now the real screen looks as good as any "simulated"
picture: [http://www.engadget.com/photos/iphone-4-hands-on-
black/#3053...](http://www.engadget.com/photos/iphone-4-hands-on-
black/#3053093)

------
tibbon
I want one quite a bit. Yet, the upgrade path from the 3GS seems unclear (if
at all existant).

Unfortunately it seems that you have to skip every other iPhone if you want to
keep with AT&T's discounts since they come out with one every year. I'm not
eligible to upgrade until 3/2011.

